# This week - Horton/Olson Discussions on For or Against Calvinism



## moral necessity (Jan 17, 2012)

Going on now, this week. Michael Horton and Roger Olson discussions on For or Against Calvinism. Make sure you select the correct show in the Playlist in the box at the right.

http://www.whitehorseinn.org/white-horse-inn.html

Blessings!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Charles, I was going to post this. I started listening to it yesterday but got interrupted. It sounds like not only a good discussion but a great primer on the two different views and in the words of those who can articulate their views. This should be a valuable series and I'm looking forward to hearing the rest.


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree, Bob. Has anyone else listened to any parts of the series yet, or have any comments regarding their discussions so far?

Blessings!


----------



## sastark (Jan 18, 2012)

I saw these two men discuss this same topic at Biola University a few months ago. I posted a review of the evening here: The Ruling Elder: For and Against Calvinism: A Review of the Evening

I look forward to listening to this and comparing it to their previous discussion. Thanks for the link!


----------



## SRoper (Jan 18, 2012)

Seth, I think this is a recoding of the Biola event.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, this meeting took place at Biola. So far, Part 1, Drs. Horton and Olsen have presented the position of each view and their initial problems with the other side. They haven't actually entered into a give and take yet.


----------



## sastark (Jan 18, 2012)

SRoper said:


> Seth, I think this is a recoding of the Biola event.



Oh, very good! I'm glad it's finally available. It was a great night! I thought Dr. Horton did an excellent job of defending biblical, confessional, reformed theology.


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 23, 2012)

Part 2 of the For or Against Calvinism discussion is now available!

http://www.whitehorseinn.org/white-horse-inn.html

Blessings!


----------

